# salt by the pallet



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

What is a good average price when buying pallets of salt? I've had a few prices from some stores but just wanted to see what everyone thought. I've never had to buy it before so I wasn't sure.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

We sell it for $250 a pallet in Cincinnati Ohio. If you can take a full truck load it is much cheaper


----------



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

iceman1;2046353 said:


> We sell it for $250 a pallet in Cincinnati Ohio. If you can take a full truck load it is much cheaper


Dang, that's over $100 cheaper than the cheapest place I've found local.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Just going to depend on what you can work out, we used to do 6 figures sales with menards for construction materials so I knew the manager in building materials very well, but we were able to buy pallets of rock salt for the tail gate spreader truck at $225/pallet and I'd burn up 4-6 skids a year spotting our smaller lots or I'd just send him out for sparatic cold calls since it's easier to charge per bag vs guessing what we dumped out of the vbox in bulk.

Best thing is just talk to a few places and find the best deal for you.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn you guys get great pricing. I buy for over 500 a pallet of straight rock.


----------



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

When I started out looking I got a quote of about $600 and thought that was a good price. The guy told me he'd give me a "cash specail". It was going to be right around $12 a bag. Decided to check at lowes and they gave me a price of $7.77 a bag if bought by a pallet. Instantly I thought that's where I'd buy at. Walked over to tractor supply and the manager told me he'd sell me a pallet with 64 bags on it for $385. Everywhere else I went just had 48 - 50 bags. I wasn't sure if $6 a bag was too high, but I figured in my area it wasn't going to be much cheaper. I was pretty satisfied with that price.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Just paid $4.90 per bag today, that was the pallet price. About 35 cents cheaper than last year.


----------



## Chevy3500HD740 (Oct 28, 2015)

Where in Cincinnati?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I got priced $325 for a pallet out of CT, have to pick up though.

Also quoted $350 for a mix blend, not sure whats in it exactly. Works good.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Here in KC-$160 pallet,18 pallet min, delivered.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

coalfieldslawn;2046811 said:


> When I started out looking I got a quote of about $600 and thought that was a good price. The guy told me he'd give me a "cash specail". It was going to be right around $12 a bag. Decided to check at lowes and they gave me a price of $7.77 a bag if bought by a pallet. Instantly I thought that's where I'd buy at. Walked over to tractor supply and the manager told me he'd sell me a pallet with 64 bags on it for $385. Everywhere else I went just had 48 - 50 bags. I wasn't sure if $6 a bag was too high, but I figured in my area it wasn't going to be much cheaper. I was pretty satisfied with that price.


I get MgCl for like 6.70 a bag. I think you could do better


----------



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

I just put away 10 pallets of salt yesterday. It was 5.25 per bag. I would have liked cheaper but wasn't finding it anywhere locally


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

On craigslist here the cheapest is 150 per pallet picked up (49 bags)
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/5287722414.html


----------



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

Well now I have concerns. What kind of salt should I be looking for? Talk to another guy and he is trying to sell me out at $8.75. He claims he is is non corrosive and all the other stuff people are trying to sell me is not and it will destroy driveways/parking lots. I've been asking when talking to the managers of these companies for driveway and parking lot saltand they have never said anything about if it was non-corrosive or not. Should I call back and ask them or do you think what I ask for is what I'm looking for?


----------



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

xtreem3d;2048426 said:


> On craigslist here the cheapest is 150 per pallet picked up (49 bags)
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/5287722414.html


Is just plan rock salt what I'm looking for? I thought it was, but now a guy is telling me it has to be non corrosive or people going to complain.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Regular salt for asphalt, mag or calcium on concrete


----------



## coalfieldslawn (Aug 15, 2015)

JimMarshall;2048489 said:


> Regular salt for asphalt, mag or calcium on concrete


So the pallets I'm getting a price for should be okay for parking lots? I don't mean to sound goofy, but I know guys like you know what's needed so I'd like to double check lol.


----------



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

Have you done any snow removal before? Do you have any work already lined up? I'm not asking to be mean, but I'm concerned that you might be getting in over your head. Some additional research might be a good idea.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

V_Scapes;2046733 said:


> Damn you guys get great pricing. I buy for over 500 a pallet of straight rock.


You should call braen supply I just ordered 5 pallets from them this year 315 each. Im in nnj too also had it delivered for 90 bucks


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

coalfieldslawn;2048493 said:


> So the pallets I'm getting a price for should be okay for parking lots? I don't mean to sound goofy, but I know guys like you know what's needed so I'd like to double check lol.


Should be fine



V_Scapes;2046733 said:


> Damn you guys get great pricing. I buy for over 500 a pallet of straight rock.


Jesus Christ! I pay $389.20 for a pallet of 56 50# bags of Mag Chloride


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Over here in PA if you get 18 pallets its $5.10 a bag with 49. Bags to pallet, the 10 pallets its $5.59 a bag free delivery and can get anywhere from 1-18 pallets


----------



## plowin21532 (Sep 26, 2012)

JimMarshall;2048658 said:


> Should be fine
> 
> Jesus Christ! I pay $389.20 for a pallet of 56 50# bags of Mag Chloride


That's a great price. Do you have to buy a tractor trailer load to get this price?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am at $250 per pallet and I am in Fairfield just outside Cincinnati if anyone wants any. I can do full semi loads of rock salt for $2.95 per bag plus freight. This is direct shipped from the mine to you. 882 bags per load. Call me if you need any at 513-678-1597 or email [email protected]


----------



## AMW Landscaping (May 20, 2015)

iceman1;2046353 said:


> We sell it for $250 a pallet in Cincinnati Ohio. If you can take a full truck load it is much cheaper


Might be interested at that rate. Is it just normal rock?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes just normal rock salt.


----------

